# post your M/H jokes



## guest (Feb 26, 2007)

if my M/H dont start i'm gonna call this guy,WOW he's good lol  http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ufqy45G_A7s


----------



## virgil (Feb 26, 2007)

Lol Samm!

Eeerrmmm I think I would rather inject bleach into my eyeballs rather than hear his awful Yank accent!

The only demons he can see are the ones that chase him from the top of his beer bottle!


----------



## hillwalker (Feb 26, 2007)

HE DOES A BETTER JOB THAN THE AA OR  THE RAC . he eh


----------



## Trevor (Feb 26, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> if my M/H dont start i'm gonna call this guy,WOW he's good lol  http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ufqy45G_A7s


 whaaaa lol


----------



## hillwalker (Feb 26, 2007)

like the hat sam..


----------



## guest (Feb 26, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> like the hat sam..


iv got a collection now of around ten,they call me "sam the hat" around here ha ha oh thats sounds like im a part of the mafia


----------



## virgil (Feb 26, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> iv got a collection now of around ten,they call me "sam the hat" around here ha ha oh thats sounds like im a part of the mafia



I wear a hat sometimes but its nowt to do with fashion it's to keep my dome warm!


----------



## guest (Feb 26, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> I wear a hat sometimes but its nowt to do with fashion it's to keep my dome warm!



oh yeah they are also called a central reservation rug CRR for short ha ha oh im amusing myself again


----------



## Trevor (Feb 26, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> iv got a collection now of around ten,they call me "sam the hat" around here ha ha oh thats sounds like im a part of the mafia


Mamma mia mafioso, just wondering if you could change your hat then virgil could get some austin powers teeth lol


----------



## guest (Feb 26, 2007)

*gotta watch this one*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=4hNWXdjIzz0
i know its not a motorhome but this is prob why we own one ha ha ha


----------



## virgil (Feb 26, 2007)

*Tuggers eh!*



			
				sammclouis said:
			
		

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=4hNWXdjIzz0
> i know its not a motorhome but this is prob why we own one ha ha ha




I remember seeing that on stupidvideos.com a couple of years ago and I laughed as much tonight as I did back then!


----------



## billy1000 (Feb 26, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=4hNWXdjIzz0
> i know its not a motorhome but this is prob why we own one ha ha ha


Brilliant Samm. So much for towing weights?


----------



## guest (Feb 26, 2007)

something else i just spotted,these are not my own personal stories...

Sign of being Stupid

Stupid people should have to wear signs that just say, "I'm Stupid" That way you wouldn't rely on them, would you? You wouldn't ask them anything. It would be like, "Excuse me... oops, never mind, didn't see your sign.

Last time I had a flat tire, I pulled my motorhome into one of those side-of-the-road gas stations. The attendant walks out, looks at my motorhome, looks at me, and I SWEAR he asked, Tire go flat?" I couldn't resist. I said, "Nope. I was driving around and those other three just swelled right up on me. Here's your sign."

We were trying to sell our motorhome about a year ago. A guy came over to the house and drove the motorhome around for about 45 minutes. We get back to the house, he gets out of the motorhome, walks around, reaches down and grabs the exhaust pipe, then says, Darn that's hot!" See If he'd been wearing his sign, I could have stopped him.

Wouldn't you know I misjudged the height of a bridge. The motorhome got stuck and I couldn't get it out no matter how I tried. I radioed in for help and eventually a local cop shows up to take the report. He went through his basic questioning..ok..no problem. I thought sure he was clear of needing a sign...until he asked "So..is your motorhome stuck?" I couldn't help myself! I looked at him, looked back at the motorhome and then back to him and said "no I'm delivering' a bridge... here's your sign."


----------



## virgil (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's me holding my sign...


----------



## guest (Feb 26, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Here's me holding my sign...


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha funny im sure its not true


----------



## guest (Feb 26, 2007)

my next upgrade ha ha http://www.ahajokes.com/cartoon/motorhome.jpg

is any1 else gonna post any jokes...phew its hard work keeping you all amused


----------



## knoxy (Feb 27, 2007)

Not sure what your saying virgil with that sign are you or do you just like holding it 

As long as your happy


----------



## cipro (Feb 27, 2007)

*well i think its funny*

WHAT DO YOU CALL A MOTORHOME PASSING A CAR AND CARAVAN 

A PROPER JOB HE HE ( sorry caravaner's).


----------



## virgil (Feb 27, 2007)

knoxy said:
			
		

> do you just like holding it
> 
> As long as your happy




You do mean the sign ...Don't you?


----------



## Trevor (Feb 27, 2007)

If we want world peace, we must let go of our attachments and truly live like nomads. That's where I no mad at you, you no mad at me. That way, there will surely be nomadness on the planet. And peace begins with each of us. A little peace here, a little peace there, pretty soon all the peaces will fit together to make one big peace everywhere


----------



## guest (Feb 27, 2007)

cipro said:
			
		

> WHAT DO YOU CALL A MOTORHOME PASSING A CAR AND CARAVAN
> 
> A PROPER JOB HE HE ( sorry caravaner's).


ha ha nice 1


----------



## guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Trevor said:
			
		

> If we want world peace, we must let go of our attachments and truly live like nomads. That's where I no mad at you, you no mad at me. That way, there will surely be nomadness on the planet. And peace begins with each of us. A little peace here, a little peace there, pretty soon all the peaces will fit together to make one big peace everywhere


ah thats a nice read,put a smile on my face x


----------



## hillwalker (Feb 27, 2007)

*a tee spoon is'ny just for stirren ur tea,check this*

  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xPGqWt3L7A


----------



## hillwalker (Feb 28, 2007)

*this would be handy*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXHyF10CtCE


----------



## guest (Feb 28, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXHyF10CtCE


WOW that is mint


----------



## guest (Feb 28, 2007)

*telling it how it is*






come again ha ha confused or what !!!


----------



## guest (Feb 28, 2007)

oh dear


----------



## hillwalker (Feb 28, 2007)

They take No Prisoners Or Casulties


----------



## hillwalker (Feb 28, 2007)

*sparky the swearing parrot*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRhvUJIwbV0


----------



## steve4kay (Feb 28, 2007)

where are all the "born again christians" when you need them !!!!


----------



## Trevor (Feb 28, 2007)

steve4kay said:
			
		

> where are all the "born again christians" when you need them !!!!


oooooooooooooooooooooo nooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## virgil (Feb 28, 2007)

*Respect ....*

Can we please not start dissing each others religion as this got completely out of hand the last time this started!


----------



## hillwalker (Feb 28, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Can we please not start dissing each others religion as this got completely out of hand the last time this started!


I AGREE MATE.WELL SAID VIRG..:


----------



## guest (Feb 28, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> I AGREE MATE.WELL SAID VIRG..:


yes lets enjoy the peace .........


----------



## hillwalker (Feb 28, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> yes lets enjoy the peace .........


PEACE BE WITH YOU


----------



## guest (Feb 28, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> PEACE BE WITH YOU



i enjoy peace.....a peace of this & a peace of that


----------



## hillwalker (Feb 28, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> i enjoy peace.....a peace of this & a peace of that


TELL ME MORE


----------



## guest (Feb 28, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> TELL ME MORE


one day when your old enough ha ha


----------



## Trevor (Feb 28, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> i enjoy peace.....a peace of this & a peace of that


oh no my heads in bits abit of this and abit of that.


----------



## hillwalker (Feb 28, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> one day when your old enough ha ha


AW THAT'S NO FARE


----------



## hillwalker (Feb 28, 2007)

Trevor said:
			
		

> oh no my heads in bits abit of this and abit of that.


                          TREV I LIKE THE WOLF.OLLLLLLLLLLLLLLO LLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## guest (Feb 28, 2007)

Trevor said:
			
		

> oh no my heads in bits abit of this and abit of that.


i have that effect on people ha ha by the way i like your avatar...very nice indeed x


----------



## guest (Feb 28, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> AW THAT'S NO FARE


soz but not for delicate ears ha ha......i think you may need a bear hug from rupert now


----------



## guest (Mar 4, 2007)

Mistaken identity 

A dog was resting in a campground and an motorhomer was reading nearby on a lawn chair.

"Excuse me, sir, but does your dog bite?" a recently arrived camper asked. The motorhomer looked up over his newspaper and replied, "Nope."

Yet when the camper approached the animal, it began snarling and growling, and then attacked his legs. After pulling away from the crazed animal, he yelled, "I thought you said your dog didn't bite!"

The motorhomer muttered, "Ain't my dog."


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 4, 2007)

i like it, sam


----------



## guest (Mar 4, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> i like it, sam


thanks hillwalker....im off to bed now,goodnight x x


----------



## guest (Mar 11, 2007)

*sad joke?? but still funny*

A blonde goes into a coffee shop and notices there's a "peel and win" sticker on her coffee cup. So she peels it off and starts screaming, "I've won a motorhome! I've won a motorhome!" The waitress says, "That's impossible. The biggest prize is a free Lunch." But the blonde keeps on screaming, "I've won a motorhome! I've won a motorhome!" 
Finally, the manager comes over and says, "Ma'am, I'm sorry, but you're mistaken. You couldn't have possibly won a motorhome because we didn't have that as a prize." 
The blonde says, "No, it's not a mistake. I've won a motorhome!" And she hands the ticket to the manager and HE reads... 





"W I N A B A G E L"


----------



## guest (Mar 11, 2007)

*"oldies"*

*Many motorhomers will identify with these "laws of nature"*

"OLD" is when your sweetie says, "Let's go upstairs and make love," and you answer, "Honey, I can't do both!"

"OLD" is when your friends compliment you on your new alligator shoes and you're barefoot.

"OLD" is when a sexy babe catches your fancy and your pacemaker opens the garage door

"OLD" is when going bra-less pulls all the wrinkles out of your face.

"OLD" is when you don't care where your spouse goes, just as long as you don't have to go along.

"OLD" is when you are cautioned to slow down by the doctor instead of by the police.

"OLD" is when "Getting a little action" means I don't need to take any fiber today.

"OLD" is when "Getting lucky" means you find your car in the parking lot.

"OLD" is when "all nighter" means not getting up to go on the potty !


----------



## guest (Mar 11, 2007)

*sorry i couldnt resist !!!!!*

*Men don't listen*

A man was driving his motorhome along a narrow country road when a woman in a black convertible approached in the opposite direction. As they passed, the woman yelled out to him, "PIG!" Ignoring what he considered to be rude behavior, the man continued driving. As he pulled around the next bend, however, in the middle of his lane stood a big, fat pig. Unable to stop fast enough, the moptorhome slammed into the pig sending it flying, killing it instantly. The motorhome was a bloody mess, too, with considerable body damage. 


MORAL OF THE STORY: Men never listen!


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 11, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> *Many motorhomers will identify with these "laws of nature"*
> 
> "OLD" is when your sweetie says, "Let's go upstairs and make love," and you answer, "Honey, I can't do both!"
> 
> ...


that sounds, like virg, he he


----------



## guest (Mar 11, 2007)

*old virgil??*

he he he he you said it not me


----------



## virgil (Mar 12, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> that sounds, like virg, he he



Touché Hilly!


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 12, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Touché Hilly!


 hee hee ,kidden mate


----------



## virgil (Mar 12, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> hee hee ,kidden mate



Did you see my comment about you on the "Chilling" thread?


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 12, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Did you see my comment about you on the "Chilling" thread?


 aye ,ya bam


----------



## guest (Mar 12, 2007)

*bless them*


----------



## guest (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## virgil (Mar 12, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> aye ,ya bam



'Scuse my ignorance but whats a "Bam"?


----------



## Trevor (Mar 12, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> 'Scuse my ignorance but whats a "Bam"?


I think its barmy, nutter, crackerjack, scotch twang


----------



## virgil (Mar 12, 2007)

Trevor said:
			
		

> I think its barmy, nutter, crackerjack, scotch twang




Thats me then!


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 12, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Thats me then!


 spot on mate..


----------



## virgil (Mar 12, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> spot on mate..




If I ever meet you I'll...I'll....I'll....... I'll... I'll shake your hand and buy you a beer!


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 12, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> If I ever meet you I'll...I'll....I'll....... I'll... I'll shake your hand and buy you a beer!


cheers mate, i'll buy the second round..


----------



## guest (Mar 12, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> cheers mate, i'll buy the second round..


hey you lot,this is motorhome jokes...............idle chit chat...i don't know..
*get to the travellers rest* he he he he


----------



## virgil (Mar 12, 2007)

Ooohhhhhhh I do like a dominant woman!


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 12, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> hey you lot,this is motorhome jokes...............idle chit chat...i don't know..
> *get to the travellers rest* he he he he


 a ' know sam, cannie help it.


----------



## cipro (Mar 13, 2007)

*wild*

I now why it is called WILDCAMPING because if you are woke up to move on 
not only are you WILD but you would be livid    ( well I thought it was funny).


----------



## guest (Mar 13, 2007)

cipro said:
			
		

> I now why it is called WILDCAMPING because if you are woke up to move on
> not only are you WILD but you would be livid    ( well I thought it was funny).


im laughing cause i dont get it he he your funny


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 13, 2007)

cipro said:
			
		

> I now why it is called WILDCAMPING because if you are woke up to move on
> not only are you WILD but you would be livid    ( well I thought it was funny).


 good yin, mate


----------



## guest (Mar 19, 2007)

*yeeee haaaa i want a go*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mu532Zb7ens


----------

